# Having some trouble with using Opera and FA



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I updated Opera to version 11.60 and now when I go into submissions and want to mark the images to remove them, I noticed that the "Select all/Global Select All" button has vanished and under Journals/messages the buttons do not check the the boxes to remove them when I click on it. Any idea why that is and how to fix it?


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like an issue with the browser itself. I would recommend either downgrading to a version that works or using a different browser.
If you wish to persist with updated version, make sure all your plugins/addons/whatever are up to date as well. Also be sure to check your browser settings and settings of any addons/plugins/whatever that could interfere with the normal viewing of the site.


----------



## BRN (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been using Opera since 9, but I've seen its compatability with websites just go downhill with each new update. I'm considering a shift to Chrome, simply because it appears that some tasks are literally impossible without using a different browser.

ED: Confirmed your problem. I have it too.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 7, 2011)

At that point, I would heavily recommend a new browser choice.
If you can deal with the large footprint in your RAM, Firefox is one of the better choices. I recommend this above all else, I have 6GB of ram to toss around so the footprint isn't that big of a deal.
If you have a decent processor(something more stable than a quad-core), Chrome is also a choice. This one is retardedly awful on my rig because it opens a new process with each tab.


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2011)

I just updated; hovers on user pages don't work either. Chalk it up to a browser bug.



Devious Bane said:


> At that point, I would heavily recommend a new browser choice.



you go to hell >:c


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 8, 2011)

Bloody Hell, guess I have to wait till they fix that bug.


----------



## kayfox (Dec 8, 2011)

Uncaught exception: TypeError: 'Element.addMethods' is not a function
Error thrown at line 8, column 4 in <anonymous function>() in http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/others/:
    Element.addMethods('INPUT', {
called from line 2, column 182 in <anonymous function: process>(f) in http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/others/:
    f();
called from line 4, column 12 in <anonymous function>() in http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/others/:
    Queue.process();
called via Function.prototype.call() from line 3, column 2548 in <anonymous function: requestComplete>() in http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/others/:
    pending.callback.call()
called from line 1, column 0 in http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/others/:
    LazyLoad.requestComplete();


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 9, 2011)

So, thats why FA is not properly working on Opera? Is that also the cause that certain sites simply crash? I have some issues with really simple webpages, where Opera would simply crash when loading the images in.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2011)

my guess is that, while Opera is great about keeping up with the new standards, it's very strict about standards compliance in some areas and sometimes doesn't know how to handle itself when something bad or odd happens.

\that's why I build all my pages in Opera c:


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe it's not loading the prototype framework?

Just a guess :roll:

There's a lot of browser sniff going on in the Lazy Load onload queue function that loads the library, but I don't know what getUserAgent() does specifically since it's not global and not defined in the queue function (and I don't feel like tracing out the whole scope chain).

Still, that's the first place I'd look...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I found the problem.  I was procrastinating a bit and downloaded Opera on here.

The getUserAgent() function (which was right in front of my face this whole time) is *almost* never going to return a match so it will fall under the else clause:


```
if(!ua.ie&&!ua.gecko&&!(ua.webkit>=420)){

  // this line is overwriting script var that's set above that has src = pending.url
  // script=d.createElement('script');

  // I don't understand what this next line is trying to accomplish at all... (is this for debug?)
  // script.appendChild(d.createTextNode('LazyLoad.requestComplete();'));

  f.appendChild(script);

}
```

With it commented out like that, it seems to work with no errors.

Note the comments I added. The script variable was just getting overridden after it's src element was set, since we were re-creating the element.

Is this whole thing for performance loading the libraries?  I'd think they'd just get cached after the first request...  (unless it's IE and you're sending the pragma header)

Also, one other thing I also noticed -- it seems you're not closing the body and html tags in the document, at all?

I checked this twice with two browsers to make sure but it looks like that's really the case.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 10, 2011)

We should report this bug to the Opera Dev team so they can fix that, because I dont know how to do it by myself.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2011)

Lt_Havoc said:


> We should report this bug to the Opera Dev team so they can fix that, because I dont know how to do it by myself.



It's not a bug in Opera.

It's a bug in the Javascript on FA's site.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 11, 2011)

Then we should report this as a site bug then.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2011)

It says to fill out a trouble ticket.

I'll go ahead and do that since I can save them some time...

You could probably do the same so you get notified when it's fixed, but I'll send them some technical info.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks mate.


----------



## MrEvers (Dec 13, 2011)

Same problems here. As an Opera user, I'll keep watching this thread...


----------



## ElectricKeet (Dec 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> The getUserAgent() function (which was right in front of my face this whole time) is *almost* never going to return a match so it will fall under the else clause:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm not nearly knowledgeable enough about Javascript to work it up, but... is it possible to make a tiny piece of code to patch this on the fly? Opera has the ability to automatically inject user-supplied Javascript into pages (on a per-site basis, even!) so it'd be easy for us to use the site in the (likely lengthy) time between FA bug report and fix.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2011)

ElectricKeet said:


> I'm not nearly knowledgeable enough about Javascript to work it up, but... is it possible to make a tiny piece of code to patch this on the fly? Opera has the ability to automatically inject user-supplied Javascript into pages (on a per-site basis, even!) so it'd be easy for us to use the site in the (likely lengthy) time between FA bug report and fix.



As far as I can tell, it's only trying to load those libraries.

So yes, you could just "inject" those libraries it's trying to load.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't heard anything back on this...

Since it's a one line code change and is affecting at least a handful of people, you think someone could maybe look at this?

(and I already took the time to identify the problem, here)

Unless it's already fixed; the code is near impossible to look at minified like that.


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I haven't heard anything back on this...
> 
> Since it's a one line code change and is affecting at least a handful of people, you think someone could maybe look at this?
> 
> ...



Yak happened


----------



## Ricky (Jan 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> Yak happened



I really want to start talking shit right but this is half a month old.

Fuck, OK write shitty browser sniffs and then blame site bugs on Opera.

Whatever.  Have fun.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh is it not just me? It was fixed and then it seemed to stop working again a few days ago


```
Error thrown at line 536, column 1 in submissiontype_icon_mouseover(description_fill_callback, evt) in http://www.furaffinity.net/js/script.js:
    var id = /id_(\d+)/.exec(container.id)[1];
called via Function.prototype.apply() from line 291, column 6 in <anonymous function>() in http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js:
    return __method.apply(context, a);
called via Function.prototype.call() from line 4481, column 10 in <anonymous function: responder>(event) in http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js:
    handler.call(element, event);
```


----------

